# ما هي المواد التي يدرسها طالب معهد امبابة؟؟؟؟؟



## الشاعر الطيار (25 أبريل 2009)

أنا اريد دراسة علم هندسة الطيران بمهد امبابة

فأريد أن اعرف ما هي المواد التي سأدرسها في اعدادي 

وباقي السنوات الدراسية 

شاكر ومقدر لكم اهتمامكم


----------



## الشاعر الطيار (29 أبريل 2009)

ألا يوجد كريم يجود علي بمعلومة 

مفيدة


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أبريل 2009)

*نعتذر عن التاخير في الرد اخي الكريم 

و لكن هذا بسبب ظروف العمل الشاقه  

بالنسبه للمواد التي يتم تدريسها , فسوف اذكرلك منها ما اتذكره  

Aerodynamic
Propulsion
Structure
Math
Control
System 
Vibration


اعتقد دي اهم المواد في قسم الطيران , و اعذرني لو كنت ناسي حاجه  *​


----------



## الشاعر الطيار (13 مايو 2009)

ألف شكر يا بشمهندس

لوممكن الإيميل 

عشان نتواصل


----------

